# Opinie > Opinie o lekach >  Dermaveel na AZS opinie

## kasika777

to jedna z nielicznych maści na atopowe zapalenie skóry bez sterydów, polecono mi ją dla mojej córki, czy pomoże?

----------


## astronomia

A jest dostępna bez recepty? Jeśli tak to kup, tym bardziej że wiele nie kosztuje. Przez 7-14 dni zaobserwuj jak się skóra zachowuje, czy plamki znikają. Tak naprawdę nie dowiesz się jeśli nie wypróbujesz

----------


## Pix

Jeżeli masz możliwość skorzystania z kremu bez sterydów to jak najbardziej. Lekarze często polecają sterydowe na receptę, które często bardziej szkodzą niż pomagają. Wystarczy poczytać inne fora na temat konsekwencji korzystania z maści sterydowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tak zgadzam się. Dostępne kremy bez sterydu to rzadkość. Najlepiej od razu wypróbować i zobaczyć jakie będą efekty. Potem można sięgnąć po coś mocniejszego ale to już ostateczność

----------


## kasika777

kupiłam i po 10 dniach stosowania widzę już efekty, skóra jest gładsza, córcia się nie drapie i nie budzi w nocy. Mam nadzieję że wreszcie znalazłam idealne zastępstwo dla hydrokortizonu którym się leczymy głównie.

----------


## juta3

Od jakiegoś czasu stosuje Dermaveel i przyznaję że jego działanie jest widoczne i zadowalające, skóra nie swędzi, jest mocniejsza, gładsza, nie taka sucha jak wcześniej. Krem ma bardzo optymalny skład, nic "złego" w nim nie znalazłam. Kupiłam ostatnio za 23 zł.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zastosowaliśmy krem, u nas różnica była widoczna w zasadzie już po dwóch smarowaniach. Nie tylko nie zawiera sterydów, ale jest chyba jedyną na rynku (tak się przynajmniej reklamują) maścią bez barwników! Dla nas to bardzo ważne, bo nasz synek jest uczulony między innymi właśnie na barwniki. Cena akceptowalna, krem wydajny, wystarcza cieniutka wartwa. To bardziej emulsja, ładnie i szybko się wchłania. Stosujemy ją od dwóch tygodni, na razie jestem bardzo zadowolona. A to krem, czyli, jeśli się nie mylę, wersja łągodniejsza. W sprzedaży dostępna również maść.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dal zainteresowanych, ektoinę składnik dermaveelu również zawiera ECTOSKIN P7, ceny porównywalne tylko nie wiem czy stężenia są takie same. Ja córcie tym kremem smaruję i po 3 razach już widzę poprawy skóry, a nagminnie się drapie, uszkadzając skórę, niestety w szkole nie mogę ją mieć pod kontrolą a ona czasami robi to odruchowo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Krem Dermaveel używam od dwóch dni, i muszę powiedzieć, że działa super. Przedtem używałam maści sterydowej zapisanej przez  alergolog a, działanie prawie identyczne. Polecam wszystkim z AZS. Po dermaweelu używam kremu oliwkowego, bardziej wygładza skórę.

----------


## Jasta

Zużyłem półtorej 30-militrowej tubki Dermaveelu próbując spędzić atopowe plamy, które mimo wcześniejszego względnego opanowania sytuacji głównie za pomocą emulsji Emolium wspomaganej hydrokortyzonem, który chciałem odstawić, nie chciały zejść do końca. Dermaveel przyniósł widoczną poprawę sytuacji, jednak musiałem go odstawić, ponieważ chyba nie współpracował najlepiej z olejem kokosowym, który zacząłem stosować przed drugą tubką. Posmarowana skóra zaczynała dość mocno piec i miałem wrażenie, że zamiast krem zamiast pomagać zaczyna szkodzić (zachowywałem oczywiście zalecany przed producenta odstęp między poszczególnymi preparatami). Na razie sam olej wydaje się działać lepiej niż równolegle z Dermaveelem i przynajmniej nie gorzej niż on sam (co przy znacznie lepszej ekonomiczności ma znaczenie), tak że DV trzymam w pogotowiu. Dość trudno mi tę sytuację jednoznacznie ocenić, olej zastosowałem już po Dermaveelu, więc ten mógł przygotować grunt, ponadto coraz intensywniej operuje słońce, co jak wiadomo ma znaczenie. Na wszelki wypadek odstawiłem też Emolium, żeby nie ryzykować gryzienia się preparatów. Ogólne wrażenie odnośnie do kremu jednak zdecydowanie pozytywne, zachowam go w arsenale szykowanym na nawroty.

----------


## Jasta

Aktualizacja poprzedniej wypowiedzi: okazało się chyba, olej kokosowy przez parę dni utrzymał względnie niezły stan osiągnięty dzięki Dermaveelowi, ale nastąpiło zaognienie. Wróciłem zatem do DV i po kolejnym tygodniu stosowania udało mi się pozbyć większości śladów po wyjątkowo paskudnym ataku wysypki atopowej, która trapiła mnie od początku grudnia. Tym razem stosowałem DV na przemian z Linomagiem w oleju jako nawilżaczem i, odpukać, ta kombinacja wydaje się być optymalna, dając bardzo dobre efekty. Wspomniane wcześniej Emolium (emulsja), stosowane wcześniej od ponad półtora roku, poszło w odstawkę, co prawda pomagało jako straż pożarna, ograniczając doraźnie nagłe wysypki obszarowe, jednak później odnosiłem wrażenie, że działa trochę jako kustosz - odseparowane ogniska nie chciały mimo regularnego stosowania emulsji wspomaganej innymi środkami za nic zejść, przy byle wysuszeniu czy podrażnieniu ożywiając się. Możliwe, że teraz obraz trochę zaburza na korzyść wspomniane słońce, ale chyba bez przesady. Podsumowując, moja ocena Dermaveelu jest póki co jednoznacznie pozytywna. Pewnie weryfikacja przyjdzie następnej zimy, taka już uroda AZS...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A macie jakieś opinie na temat Atoperalu? Bo ostatnio kusił w aptece dosyć niską ceną, a próbowałam chyba większość aptecznych kosmetyków. Używałam oleju kokosowego, z wiesiołka, piłam dziwne zioła i stan mojej cery uległ tylko nieznacznemu polepszeniu. Dlatego próbuję dalej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zależy jakie masz zmiany skórne. Ale Atoperl generalnie jest skuteczny. I bezpieczny!

----------


## Truskaweczka90

Moja skóra bardzo się przesusza chociaz nie mam azs a może nawet nie wiem:-( bo u mnie to rodzinne. Ale właśnie jak byłam w aptece pani magister zaproponowała mi krem i emulsje do ciała atoperal, powiem Ci że jestem bardzo z niej zadowolona, mocno nawilża i można zaraz się ubrać bo szybko się wchłania pozostawiając naturalna barierę ochronna dla skory.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Używam atoperal (tzn. smaruję swoje dziecko) , na początku była poprawa, ale już nie "działa" tak jak wcześniej.  Wydaje mi się, że skóra się przyzwyczaiła do tego produktu. Koleżanka dała mi 3 próbki latopicu, była lekka poprawa i dzisiaj zamówiłam ten krem. Jednak nie jest to ten efekt, którego oczekuję. W sytuacjach awaryjnych niestety używam maści cutivate.  Szukam teraz coś nowego i z tego co czytam na forum spróbuję teraz tego kremu dermaveel. Mam nadzieję, że pomoże.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosuje u mojego dziecka emolienty Latopic, efekt najlepiej jest odczuwalny i widoczny po ok tygodniu stosowania, 3 próbki to troche mało by ocenic skuteczność. Zmiany skórne schodzą nawet 2-3 tygodnie. Te kosmetyki mają bardzo dobry, nowoczesny skład, zawierają metabolity Lactobacillus, które działają przeciwdrobnoustrojowo, chronia przed rozwojem gronkowca o którego nie trudno jak dziecko sie drapie do krwi. Poza tym zawierają kompleks przeciwświądowy i wiele substancji intensywnie nawilżających, natłuszczających i regenerujących naskórek.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ile produktów wchodzi w skład tej serii Atoperal???

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mojego synka stosujemy dermaveel już od kilku tygodniu i widać znaczną poprawę. Młody się nie drapie, zmiany na skórze powoli znikają i co najważniejsze dla mnie krem jest bez stredytow!

----------


## wrozka

Możesz napisac od kiedy stosujesz dermaveel u swojego synka? Atoperal nam nie pomógł, szukam innej maści, która w końcu zacznie dzialac także prosiłam bym o odpowiedz :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam dwójkę dzieci i każde z nich jest atopikiem, mąż zresztą też :/ Jak wygląda pielęgnacja skóry z AZS wie każdy, kto ma z tym do czynienia. Ja stosuje do kąpieli krochmal - robię go codziennie i codziennie kąpie w nim swoje dzieciaki. Do smarowania stosuję właśnie Dermaveel i to już od ponad roku. Maść zasługuje na wielki plus, bo skóra się do niej nie przyzwyczaja, tak jak to ma miejsce np. w przypadku Emolium czy Oilatum! Dodam, że w fazie zaostrzenia choroby nie raz i nie dwa razy maści sterydowe poszły w ruch, niemniej jednak przy pielęgnacji dermaveel sterydy są przepisywane tylko sporadycznie. To prawda, że jest jakaś aplikacja na smartfona dla dzieci?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do kąpieli używam najzwyklejszego szarego mydła "Biały Jeleń", bo ono jako jedyne mnie nie uczula i w porównaniu np. do Oilatum, jest kilkadziesiąt razy tańsze! A czy na krem Dermaveel trzeba mieć receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na krem ten nie potrzebujesz żadnej recepty. Kupisz go oczywiście w aptece.

----------


## arek 2

sterydy były i zapewne jaszcze długo będą podstawowymi lekami w AZS. Ich umiejętne stosowanie pod kontrolą dobrego lekarza jest bezpieczne, a terapia nie jest droga. nie ulegajcie fobii sterydowej,wynika ona z niewiedzy. szkody posterydowe były kiedyś czeste gdy stosowano sterydy w postaci tabletek czy iniekcji. teraz to już historia , ale dla niektórych-histeria.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Oczywiście, że sterydy pod postacią maści nie wyrządzą krzywdy, niemniej jednak są lekarze, którzy nagminnie je przepisują i wówczas one wyrządzają więcej szkody niż pożytku. Smarujcie skórę z AZS 2 razy dziennie maściami ze sterydami przez okrągły miesiąc, później zróbcie zdjęcie, wrzućcie je na forum i pochwalcie się efektami. Przecież sterydy stosowane na okrągło ścieńczają skórę, która tym bardziej staje się delikatna i podatna na wszelkie uszkodzenia. 
Moim zdaniem (atopik z 16-letnim stażem) sterydy TAK, ale nie na okrągło. Emolienty do pielęgnacji TAK i to 2 razy dziennie. Smarowanie zmienionych chorobowo miejsc np. Dermaveel TAK, do ustąpienia objawów, a nawet profilaktycznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A czy ta maść Dermaveel jest na receptę?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dermaveel jest bez recepty, dostępny bodajże w dwóch wariantach (mniejsza i większa tubka). Swoją drogą aplikacja całkiem przydatna, w sam raz dla dzieci i wszystkich zapominalskich  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nam Dermaveel pomaga od wielu lat i w moim odczuciu nie ma nic lepszego na rynku dostępnego bez recepty. Emolienty są ok do codziennej pielęgnacji, ale z popękaną i łuszczącą się skórą średnio sobie dają radę, a Dermaveel stosowany miejscowo leczy skórę. 
Syn ma nawet pobraną aplikację Dermaveel na komórkę  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A jakie polecacie kosmetyki do pielęgnacji dziecka z AZS, które są skuteczne.Dermaveel kupię jutro w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napiszcie proszę jak stosować dermaveel . Chodzi mi o kolejność np. Krochmal emolium i DV? I w jakiej kolejności i w jakim odstępie czasowym i ile razy dziennie?

----------


## GggNie zarejestrowany

Polecam kąpiele w siemieniu lnianym i smarowanie a-derma krem
Wszystko znika przy AZS. Nadmienię tylko że już wszystkiego próbowaliśmy 
A-derma dostępna jest w superpharm

----------


## Zelek

MolPharma ma bardzo fajny żel do kąpieli oraz balsam z konopią. Ja stosuje już od jakiegoś czasu na AZS i teraz zaczęłam smarować tym balsamem zmiany na skórze dziecka. Pytałam farmaceutki czy moge i powiedziała, ze nie ma żadnych zastrzeżeń. Jeszcze myślę nad herbatą z kwiatostanem konopi bo podobno tez jest dobra.

----------


## LukrowanaLala

U nas najlepiej sprawdził się Eloderm żel do mycia i balsam dobrze nawilżył i zregenerował skórę, a Dermaveel zupełnie nie poskutkował, ale chyba kwestia bardzo indywidualna co komu pomaga.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wypróbować krem PSORIS na azs

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na początku stosowania to idylla. Zaczynasz od małych ilości. Jest super. Nawrót z reguły jest silniejszy. Stosujesz więcej. Późnej więcej... i więcej. Nie masz czasu, stres, zła dieta ... i smarujesz i smarujesz. Pojawia się uzależnienie!.. a później może być tachyfilaksja.  Tak właśnie jest!!! Skóra potrzebuje maści/kremu "jak narkotyku"...
Lekarze chcą dobrze... zazwyczaj. Nie maja czasu na pogadanki, PRZEPISUJĄ MAŚCI. A koncerny farmaceutyczne chcą sprzedać swoje produkty wiadomo. Nie neguję. A kto z nas ma czas być pod ścisłą kontrolą lekarza? Można by zrobić badania ankietowe. 
To wspaniale, że analogi hormonów steroidowych są syntezowane w laboratoriach. Przy wielkim zaognieniu AZS niewiele może pomóc, a maści sterydowe ratują sytuację.
Jednak następstwa wieloletniego stosowania maści sterydowych są gorsze, niż zadbanie by AZS nie miało objawów lub ograniczyć zmiany do minimum. To nie histeria, a wzmożona czujność. I BARDZO DOBRZE!
Cóż o następstwach stosowania maści sterydowych można znaleźć bardzo wiele artykułów. Ich działanie nie jest obojętne!!!
Stosowanie ich na twarzy może spowodować wiele powikłań np. trądzik posterydowy. Z czasem skóra staje się bardzo podatna za wszelkiego rodzaju zakażenia bakteryjne, grzybicze, inwazje pasożytniczą.  Nie ma lekko. 
Walka z AZS może być u każdego inna. Nawet u jednej osoby zmienia się w zależności od wielu czynników: wieku, stresu, diety etc. 
1. Dieta (ograniczenie np. sacharozy, kakao, drożdży spożywczych, mleka). Trzeba indywidualnie szukać.
2. Kosmetyki. Również indywidualnie. Jednemu pomaga przemywanie herbatą, panthenol, natłuszczanie np. olejem kokosowym. Poprawa niestety przychodzi po kilkunastu dniach...a mało kto chce czekać tak długo wyglądając jak zombie.
3. Trzeba dbać o odporność organizmu. Być w dobrym stanie fizycznym i psychicznym też (co AZS często utrudnia).

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trzeba też pamiętać, że atopowe zapalenie skóry mija z wiekiem, choć nie można go lekceważyć. Dieta jest bardzo ważna. Ale szalenie istotne są kosmetyki, których używa się do pielęgnacji, więc polecam Ci atoperal, bo możesz rzeczy od nich używać i u dzieci i u dorosłych, żeby zadbac o suchą skórę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To prawda, czasem nie wiadomo kiedy i AZS mija. Ale jednak przy pojawiających się objawach, to warto z nimi walczyć, bo sucha skóra po prostu piecze lub swędzi. Ja u swojej córeczki stosowałam przez prawie rok emulsję atoperal. Bardzo jej to pomagało.

----------

